# How to survive loadshedding



## Hooked (22/3/19)

This woman's a scream, but there are some pretty good tips in the video - including how to make your own phone charger. And if that can work for a phone, then it could also work for ... need I say more? 

Feel free to comment with your useful tips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/19)

An electrician told me the following:

> Unplug everything. It's not enough to simply switch off as a power surge could still damage whatever is connected.
> Power surge plugs are a waste of money, as they don't work.

> I take note of *all *the possible outage times for the day, which is easier than keeping up with whatever stage might be executed.
> Download an app called Eskom se Push. Dreadful name but good app. It informs you of when the next outage is expected for your area.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

Hooked said:


> An electrician told me the following:
> 
> > Unplug everything. It's not enough to simply switch off as a power surge could still damage whatever is connected.
> > Power surge plugs are a waste of money, as they don't work.
> ...



On Android there is an app called "Load Shedding Notifier". Been using it since the December load shedding and its been spot on so far. Just a bit of a better name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (23/3/19)

@Hooked and @Adephi they purposefully named the app that because Eskom se .... 

also, it uses push notifications

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

zadiac said:


> @Hooked and @Adephi they purposefully named the app that because Eskom se ....
> 
> also, it uses push notifications



Dis nie wat my ma gedink het nie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (23/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Dis nie wat my ma gedink het nie.



Nou help haar reg

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (24/3/19)

creating a 510 screw in adapter for a vape mod connected to a buck that can power routers, lights etc....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (25/3/19)

Hooked said:


> An electrician told me the following:
> 
> > Unplug everything. It's not enough to simply switch off as a power surge could still damage whatever is connected.
> > Power surge plugs are a waste of money, as they don't work.
> ...



Your electrician is smoking his socks!
Power surge plugs are not a waste of money and they do work provided they are used correctly. 
Power surge plugs are type 3 surge arrestors and need a type 2 or a type 1 arrestor to be installed in your DB board to be effective.

Buying one off the shelf and using it is pointless and a waste of money IF and ONLY IF you do not have a type 2 or type 3 installed.
I would have expected an electrical professional to make you aware of the requirement to get the most out of your home electrical network.

Its absurd to think that one needs to make a trip around the house to unplug everything every few hours!


----------

